
Steve Jobs ‘raged at Microsoft’ over Bungie studio sale - lotusleaf1987
http://www.develop-online.net/news/36173/Steve-Jobs-raged-at-Microsoft-over-game-studio-sale
======
avdempsey
I'd love to believe this. I wept like a baby when Microsoft bought Bungie.
Although a minor blip on most PC gamers' radars before Halo, Bungie _was_ Mac
gaming.

------
teilo
This reads like a big fish story: based on a kernel of truth, but exaggerated
to make a headline.

